# We need your support - T-Mobile/Samsung - Give us an update!



## iareexel

We have gotten no news of any kind of update for our Samsung Vibrants. No Gingerbread update, not even a small 2.2.1 update, and I honestly believe that's just plain wrong. This has nothing to do with this phone being too slow or too old to run Gingerbread, heck.. it can even run Ice Cream Sandwich. And before you stop reading, no.. this isn't one of those threads that is just posted to complain, we have to do something about this. Maybe some people don't care for an update, maybe some don't understand what an actual OFFICIAL update could do for us users and devs. The lack of support for this device from both T-Mobile and Samsung has been horrible. Ask a representative from T-Mobile about an update, they'll say; Oh, It's coming.. Samsung is working on it. Ask a representative from Samsung about an update, they'll say; It's being worked on.. no ETA. So now, either both of the companies are clueless of their own product, and honestly don't know what is going on, or they just won't give us a straight.. 'No, you won't be getting an update.' which I think is dumb. I got hooked on Android because of it's openness, the support and the community. One of the only major updates that we got was through KIES, it wasn't even OTA. Maybe most of you don't care, but T-Mobile and Samsung should do right by us. I don't care about getting the latest and the greatest, I honestly would respect both Samsung and T-Mobile more if they gave us a straight answer.

So, what I'm asking is.. please help us by signing this petition and spreading the link wherever you can, because we have the power to fight this, we have the numbers and we can do it. This phone isn't super old, it's one of the best phones I've owned. Samsung did a great job with it, but that gives them no reason to stop supporting it. I got this on a two year contract, they should atleast support it for two years, and simply because it's in the Android spirit.

Link here: http://www.change.org/petitions/sam...ile-give-us-gingerbread-or-ice-cream-sandwich

Please feel free to spread it on Facebook, Twitter, Google+, anywhere you see fit! If we get some headline news on Android blogs and sites, that'd be great, too!

Samsung and T-Mobile, we need an answer.


----------



## Cyberpyr8

I know it is frustrating that they have not given any dates but Samsung has proven time and time again that they will not update these phones. The only reason they released the other update was because users complained so loudly. But I doubt they care anymore. They are moving on with new devices and leaving the Vibrant behind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Decepticons

Signed it! Looks like you only need 1665 more votes, get some more exposure and you have a shot!


----------



## serendipityguy

The Bus has already left. 
I would say that it was a poor judgment and the Vibrant owners were never considered.


----------



## Woody

Decepticons said:


> Signed it! Looks like you only need 1665 more votes, get some more exposure and you have a shot!


Like this? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1427969

I agree with SG that this is dead in the water. But we have Zen and all the other flavors of Ice Cream so no need for an official update now. But thanks for the signature.


----------

